# favorite fish



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

everyone say only the name of there favorite fish nothing else.
Picasso trigger fish(Rhinecanthus aculeatus)


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

stars and stripes puffer, arathron hispidus


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I have a few.

-Clown Trigger
-Yellow Tang
-Powder Blue Tang
-Percula Clownfish
-Bicolor Pseudochromis
-Black&White Occelaris Clownfish

Simple fishies.


----------



## chromiskid (Mar 1, 2008)

*favorite fishies*

ocellaris clownfish


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

blue spotted toby


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Plenty. Naming a few would include titan trigger, bicolor angelfish, Catalina goby, lionfish, Banggai cardinalfish and seahorses.:wink2:


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

gymnothorax said:


> stars and stripes puffer, arathron hispidus


I'm with gymnothorax on this one. Our stars and stripes is our pride and joy.


----------

